# peptidesuk.com or uk-peptides.com



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi,

i am going to be ordering some more peptides. I got my last ones from pure peptides uk but they seem very expensive in comparison to peptidesuk. I have read good reports on peptides uk but i am not sure which website it is.

Could people confirm if it is~:

peptidesuk.com or uk-peptides.com

thanks.


----------



## MarioBB (Feb 14, 2014)

I have experience only with pure...but I read a lot before buying and while on Pscarbs' peptides source comparison purepeptides is on the top of the chart other mates say that they don't see difference between purepeptidesuk and peptidesuk.

Interested in peptidesuk if you buy from them.


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

PainGain said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am going to be ordering some more peptides. I got my last ones from pure peptides uk but they seem very expensive in comparison to peptidesuk. I have read good reports on peptides uk but i am not sure which website it is.
> 
> ...


PEPTIDESUK.COM

I bought a couple of weeks ago some vials of "Hexarelin 2mg £11.95" from there.

All I can say is that they works, they are legit...however I will only be able to tell how strong they are once I get a chance to compare them with some other brand/source.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Bought a few vials of ghrp and cjc from peptidesuk a few months ago which i only used in PCT tho... Had amazing vascularity on it


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Bought a few vials of ghrp and cjc from peptidesuk a few months ago which i only used in PCT tho... Had amazing vascularity on it


vascualrity as a result of peptides use (ghrp+cjc) are you sure?

only if you mean that it helped you drop a few % of bf... but then again it would take a considerable time to give results by itself.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bright said:


> vascualrity as a result of peptides use (ghrp+cjc) are you sure?
> 
> only if you mean that it helped you drop a few % of bf... but then again it would take a considerable time to give results by itself.


well yes it would take time to drop BF but they would also enhance the pump and if this guy has low BF then he would see this


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Using the peps from peptidesuk.com now, working really well. Have recommended them to the lads at my gym. Using GHRP2, Mod GRF and Ipam. Have some TB500 now that Im going to start soon too.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the comments.

Can anyone tell me their experiences from peptidesukuk.com?

Results, sides, delivery etc?

Used ghrp2 and mod GRF from pure peps but I feel like I have gained some gyno on right hand peck. Gonna go for the Ipamorelin with mod GRF this time.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Found peptides uk decent and edspeps good ran ghrp2 and mod grf at pscarbs dosing guide


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Bump


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

PainGain said:


> Thanks for the comments. Can anyone tell me their experiences from peptidesukuk.com? Results, sides, delivery etc? Used ghrp2 and mod GRF from pure peps but I feel like I have gained some gyno on right hand peck. Gonna go for the Ipamorelin with mod GRF this time.


 I got my last order the next day. Seeing great results, keeping me leanish on my bulk, muscles are full, gained quite a bit water weight and feeling healthy! Sleep like a log which is nice!


----------



## MarioBB (Feb 14, 2014)

LGM said:


> I got my last order the next day. Seeing great results, keeping me leanish on my bulk, muscles are full, gained quite a bit water weight and feeling healthy! Sleep like a log which is nice!


How long have you been on it?

It would be great if someone more who has used both sources could tell if he found any differences between them. The price difference is notable.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

MarioBB said:


> How long have you been on it?
> 
> It would be great if someone more who has used both sources could tell if he found any differences between them. The price difference is notable.


Exactly, more so is the price difference between pure peptides uk and peptides uk. I bought from pure peps originally after reading @Pscarbs comparison. I believe that when he did this they may have been higher quality than what they are selling recently.

I read a couple of threads about the peptides uk or uk peptides that raved about the quality hence why I wanted the correct website.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

MarioBB said:


> How long have you been on it? It would be great if someone more who has used both sources could tell if he found any differences between them. The price difference is notable.


 About two months now. Was using purepeptides before christmas, thought they were good but didn't really notice the difference, just in the price! I had a bit of mixing problems with the peps from purepeptides but just used them anyway. Ive sampled some from the various sites in the US too but think Ill stick to peptidesuk.com now for a quick service. What peptides do you use?


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

PainGain said:


> Used ghrp2 and mod GRF from pure peps but I feel like I have gained some gyno on right hand peck. Gonna go for the Ipamorelin with mod GRF this time.


*elevated Prolactin* causing the gyno... run "cabergoline" for some time and see if it goes away and by the way also check your progesterone.


----------



## MarioBB (Feb 14, 2014)

LGM said:


> About two months now. Was using purepeptides before christmas, thought they were good but didn't really notice the difference, just in the price! I had a bit of mixing problems with the peps from purepeptides but just used them anyway. Ive sampled some from the various sites in the US too but think Ill stick to peptidesuk.com now for a quick service. What peptides do you use?


Thanks!!!

I started with purepeptides only a week ago so I can't say almost anything about them. Only better recoveries and I think water retention because I urinate a lot less tan before. I'll be taking in account your opinion and I think next time will be trying peptidesuk.

Im very interested about your samples from US because theyre a lot cheaper than UK sources. Which of them have tried? I have been searching various US sites too because of their price and supposedly theyre US made too. Two sites I was thinking were purchase and extreme. Don't wanna hijack the thread or disturb paingain for this so if you can PM with tour opinión about those sources I would be very grateful.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Bright said:


> vascualrity as a result of peptides use (ghrp+cjc) are you sure?
> 
> only if you mean that it helped you drop a few % of bf... but then again it would take a considerable time to give results by itself.


Yes it was from the peps got some decent quad veins from them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PainGain said:


> Exactly, more so is the price difference between pure peptides uk and peptides uk. I bought from pure peps originally after reading @Pscarbs comparison. I believe that when he did this they may have been higher quality than what they are selling recently.
> 
> I read a couple of threads about the peptides uk or uk peptides that raved about the quality hence why I wanted the correct website.


i still use PurePeptides the quality is the same as it was when i did the comparison, peptidesUk did not have a good name back then but from a few new members joining it would seem they have got there shot together but i did not like them when i did the comparison test


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i still use PurePeptides the quality is the same as it was when i did the comparison, peptidesUk did not have a good name back then but from a few new members joining it would seem they have got there shot together but i did not like them when i did the comparison test


There is quite a big difference in price between the two. I am definitely going to try peptidesuk.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PainGain said:


> There is quite a big difference in price between the two. I am definitely going to try peptidesuk.


there might be but things are cheap for a reason.......they where cheap last year and i could see why


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Bright said:


> *elevated Prolactin* causing the gyno... run "cabergoline" for some time and see if it goes away and by the way also check your progesterone.


Is there a home test kit that will show progesterone? Also, what are the brands of this cabergoline? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> there might be but things are cheap for a reason.......they where cheap last year and i could see why


Well yeah, that worries me a little bit. They say that u get what u pay for. But could it not be that pure peptides are just over priced? Do u know anybody who have had good results recently from peptidesuk?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PainGain said:


> Well yeah, that worries me a little bit. They say that u get what u pay for. But could it not be that pure peptides are just over priced? Do u know anybody who have had good results recently from peptidesuk?


this could be and i am not saying they are useless as they where not but just not as good imo


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

MarioBB said:


> Thanks!!! I started with purepeptides only a week ago so I can't say almost anything about them. Only better recoveries and I think water retention because I urinate a lot less tan before. I'll be taking in account your opinion and I think next time will be trying peptidesuk. Im very interested about your samples from US because theyre a lot cheaper than UK sources. Which of them have tried? I have been searching various US sites too because of their price and supposedly theyre US made too. Two sites I was thinking were purchase and extreme. Don't wanna hijack the thread or disturb paingain for this so if you can PM with tour opinión about those sources I would be very grateful.


 Always best to try them yourself isn't it mate, then you can find what works well for you! Used SRC before they closed, propeptides, greatwhite etc. All were good to be honest but fav is from left to right. Think Ill stick to ordering from the UK now for ease and speed.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

PainGain said:


> There is quite a big difference in price between the two. I am definitely going to try peptidesuk.


 It is a big difference isn't it. I tried purepeps when I saw a thread on this forum, but they are priced about the same as toms peptides (last time I saw toms price list anyway). Probs just best to try each source and decide which you prefer or which is the best bang for your buck.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

LGM said:


> It is a big difference isn't it. I tried purepeps when I saw a thread on this forum, but they are priced about the same as toms peptides (last time I saw toms price list anyway). Probs just best to try each source and decide which you prefer or which is the best bang for your buck.


Ordered 20mg of mod GRF and ipamorelin from pepsuk. Mega price difference so looking forward to trying it. Royal Mail tried to deliver today but parcel was too big ????????.

Gonna collect tomorrow and start at saturation dose x 3 per day along with 4IU Genentech genetropin.


----------



## adam123456789 (May 17, 2013)

Is purepeptides still in business? i see their site is not working. Used them last year great service and they defiantly worked


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

adam123456789 said:


> Is purepeptides still in business? i see their site is not working. Used them last year great service and they defiantly worked


Yes but very expensive.

www.purepeptidesuk.net


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PainGain said:


> Yes but very expensive.
> 
> www.purepeptidesuk.net


again they are not expensive they just not cheap as others......then you have to ask why the others are cheap maybe because they just want to be nice and not make much profit


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> again they are not expensive they just not cheap as others......then you have to ask why the others are cheap maybe because they just want to be nice and not make much profit


I like to think that the others are just not as greedy as pure peptides.

Collected package from Royal Mail office today sent by peptidesuk. Packaging is very good, even sent cartons that you assemble yourself and sit the vials in.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea i thought that last year but it did not seem the case, but hey it might be that now....


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> yea i thought that last year but it did not seem the case, but hey it might be that now....


I know it's not what I originally posted but wonder if you can answer a question for me.?? Will prolactin levels drop back to normal now I stopped using ghrp2 and switched to ipamorelin?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> yes


Do you know how long it takes and also will the lump shrink?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

How long it takes per individual I cannot the lump will shrink over time but it won't be an overnight thing, thought about using Caber for it??


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> How long it takes per individual I cannot the lump will shrink over time but it won't be an overnight thing, thought about using Caber for it??


Yeah been reading about this. Is it dostinex or cabaser?

I have posted another thread asking for advice on this. Will ghrp2 cause low libido and small testicles as well as the lump in the pec? Or is that more likely to be related to 100mg of winny ED?


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Ive used purepepuk peps, peptideuk peps, and am currently using Toms.

I used some ghrp2 from peptideuk on a whim when they recently had a sale on. I wasnt expecting much but I have to say, I was impressed. Sleep almost instantly improved, and my skin became very smooth, almost quicker Id say than when I was using purepepuk peps. All in all the quality was negligible. Id even go as far to say their ghrp2 was better. At least in my experience. (I have been especially bang on my carbs and insulin control recently, that may have played a factor)

Am now using Toms and whilst they are great, the cost is a factor. Try to share cost with a mate by buying in bulk. He also delivers exceptionally quick. Im talking less than a week.

Will be definitely buying again from peptidesuk though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PainGain said:


> Yeah been reading about this. Is it dostinex or cabaser?
> 
> I have posted another thread asking for advice on this. Will ghrp2 cause low libido and small testicles as well as the lump in the pec? Or is that more likely to be related to 100mg of winny ED?


that is the winny those sides are not common with peptides


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> that is the winny those sides are not common with peptides


So u reckon a 4 week cycle of tamoxifen and Chlomid to sort that and caber for the gyno lump?


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Ive used purepepuk peps, peptideuk peps, and am currently using Toms.
> 
> I used some ghrp2 from peptideuk on a whim when they recently had a sale on. I wasnt expecting much but I have to say, I was impressed. Sleep almost instantly improved, and my skin became very smooth, almost quicker Id say than when I was using purepepuk peps. All in all the quality was negligible. Id even go as far to say their ghrp2 was better. At least in my experience. (I have been especially bang on my carbs and insulin control recently, that may have played a factor)
> 
> ...


Ordered from peptidesuk mon night, delivered yesterday. That's quick. Is toms in America or something?


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PainGain said:


> So u reckon a 4 week cycle of tamoxifen and Chlomid to sort that and caber for the gyno lump?


the Caber will/should sort the lump out but this is caused by prolactin from GHRP-2 it would be more advisable to switch to IPAM as this GHRP does not have any sides to do with raising prolactin.

HCG will help with your nuts and adding or replacing the winny with Test will conquer the libido issues


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the Caber will/should sort the lump out but this is caused by prolactin from GHRP-2 it would be more advisable to switch to IPAM as this GHRP does not have any sides to do with raising prolactin.
> 
> HCG will help with your nuts and adding or replacing the winny with Test will conquer the libido issues


I have just received my ipamorelin which I am gonna use instead of ghrp2.

I am coming to the end of my winny cycle and didn't really wanna extend the cycle with test or any other AAS. So if I just take the HCG will it work without test? Or is it essential to take test to get me libido back to normal?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HCG does not rely on a steroid to work, supplementing through pct with HCG and proviron will help with your nuts and the proviron will help with libido


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> HCG does not rely on a steroid to work, supplementing through pct with HCG and proviron will help with your nuts and the proviron will help with libido


Sorry to be a pain, are you saying that all I need to run as a PCT cycle is HCG and Proviron? Or do you mean run these along side of a PCT cycle? If the latter am I going to need Chlomid and tamoxifen?

Thanks for your advice by the way.much appreciated.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am saying to help combat your issues that you mentioned in this thread about the size of your nuts and low libido these products will work this is not a full PCT but both can be used in PCT


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> I am saying to help combat your issues that you mentioned in this thread about the size of your nuts and low libido these products will work this is not a full PCT but both can be used in PCT


Won't hcg slow recovery in pct after a period of time? Does it stop your body producing its own LH as its being mimicked


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes it can that's why you should not use it for the whole PCT but I am uncertain where you got the impression I said use it for the whole PCT??


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Yeah


Use coupon code SALE10 at checkout on peptidesuk when spending over I think £150. Further discount when paying by bank transfer.


----------



## adam123456789 (May 17, 2013)

Hi guys, sorry if im a pain, tried on 3 different browsers including TOR and still cannot access www.purepeptidesuk.net , perhaps its because im in France, who knows. Could someone do a very good deed and pass on the ph number?

don't worry im not French ;-)

I know there are other options but im happy to pay more for a piece of mind on quality


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

adam123456789 said:


> Hi guys, sorry if im a pain, tried on 3 different browsers including TOR and still cannot access www.purepeptidesuk.net , perhaps its because im in France, who knows. Could someone do a very good deed and pass on the ph number?
> 
> don't worry im not French ;-)
> 
> I know there are other options but im happy to pay more for a piece of mind on quality


Funnily enough I just checked and the site appears to be down here to so can't get the number. I will keep trying and get it you!

In the meantime, here is the email address I got sent my invoice from.

[email protected]

Good luck.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Ive used purepepuk peps, peptideuk peps, and am currently using Toms. I used some ghrp2 from peptideuk on a whim when they recently had a sale on. I wasnt expecting much but I have to say, I was impressed. Sleep almost instantly improved, and my skin became very smooth, almost quicker Id say than when I was using purepepuk peps. All in all the quality was negligible. Id even go as far to say their ghrp2 was better. At least in my experience. (I have been especially bang on my carbs and insulin control recently, that may have played a factor) Am now using Toms and whilst they are great, the cost is a factor. Try to share cost with a mate by buying in bulk. He also delivers exceptionally quick. Im talking less than a week. Will be definitely buying again from peptidesuk though


 I thought the same about toms, I still need to give them a try. Think Ill stick to peptidesuk for now as they are doing the job for me. What peps do you use? GHRP2 and Mod GRF?


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

LGM said:


> I thought the same about toms, I still need to give them a try. Think Ill stick to peptidesuk for now as they are doing the job for me. What peps do you use? GHRP2 and Mod GRF?


The only one I used of peptidesuk was their ghrp2. Was running it with a left over vial of mod I had from purepepsuk before ordering some ipam and mod from Toms, which I'm nearly a week into using.

Purepepsuk wise I've used their ghrp2, ipam and mod, all gtg.

Have used DRS ghrp2 aswell. Didn't rate it, but their MT2 works well. For tanning anyway, didn't feel libido boost, but mines knackered anyway.


----------



## adam123456789 (May 17, 2013)

PainGain said:


> Funnily enough I just checked and the site appears to be down here to so can't get the number. I will keep trying and get it you!
> 
> In the meantime, here is the email address I got sent my invoice from.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!! I actually managed to get their PH off the FB page. The site is down due to technical issues. Managed to order over email

On a side note i was just offered cheaper peps made in USA from the guys at purepeps, these were even cheaper than uk peptides website. Im wondering if Uk peptides are offering the same grade stuff on their website as the USA made stuff i was just offered by Pure peps??

Anyway i went for the euro made stuff and paid more, i know they work. Not saying the other stuff wouldn't be as good tho, id have no idea


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

Just want to clear something can someone tell me is it ??

http://www.peptides-uk.com

OR

http://www.peptidesuk.com

They completely different ....


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Surfer dude said:


> Just want to clear something can someone tell me is it ?? http://www.peptides-uk.com OR http://www.peptidesuk.com They completely different ....


 www.peptidesuk.com is the real site Ive used many times. Think the other site has just tried to copy the domain to confuse people. Have heard their peps are pretty bad too although wouldn't bother trying them myself. Just ordered more Ipam (www.peptidesuk.com/Peptides/Ipamorelin-5mg) to use for boom dosing. Been using 500mcg Ipam with 100mcg Mod GRF before bed and really liking the effects.


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

LGM said:


> www.peptidesuk.com is the real site Ive used many times. Think the other site has just tried to copy the domain to confuse people. Have heard their peps are pretty bad too although wouldn't bother trying them myself. Just ordered more Ipam (www.peptidesuk.com/Peptides/Ipamorelin-5mg) to use for boom dosing. Been using 500mcg Ipam with 100mcg Mod GRF before bed and really liking the effects.


Long Life Sterile Water 30ml

Contains 0.9% Benzyl Alcohol

The site sells this sterile water, is this ok ?


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Surfer dude said:


> Long Life Sterile Water 30ml Contains 0.9% Benzyl Alcohol The site sells this sterile water, is this ok ?


 Its what Ive been using now, gtg.


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

LGM said:


> Its what Ive been using now, gtg.


Any new member codes or anything ?


----------

